# I WAS A D2G Motto Dev Now having a T-Bolt Where to start Deving for the T-Bolt ????



## WoZzY (Jun 29, 2011)

I WAS A D2G Motto Dev Now having a T-Bolt Where to start Deving for the T-Bolt ????

I have a old HP Laptop ...I have 64 bit Linux Already installed on it .....If you could point me into the right direction on how to start developing for this bad ass Device I appreciate it .....


----------



## boristhebladexx (Jun 16, 2011)

you were a developer before but you don't know how to develop for the thunderbolt?

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

A couple ROMs have their source available. Have at it!


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

https://github.com/OMFGB/manifest/wiki/Compile-omfgb-yourself

That should get you well beyond started. Not sure what else you could need if you've done this before. Enjoy!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## WoZzY (Jun 29, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> https://github.com/OMFGB/manifest/wiki/Compile-omfgb-yourself
> 
> That should get you well beyond started. Not sure what else you could need if you've done this before. Enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


No that's cool I am just looking into it I have not developed in 6 months but you know what they say its like riding a bike you never forget


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

WoZzY said:


> No that's cool I am just looking into it I have not developed in 6 months but you know what they say its like riding a bike you never forget


Cool, glad this could help you. Good luck, and let us know what you're planning on doing. I'm sure the OMFGB team would love if you contributed to their codebase.


----------



## fordtheriver (Jun 30, 2011)

boristhebladexx said:


> you were a developer before but you don't know how to develop for the thunderbolt?


+1 For you.
The WoZ produced many D2G roms that were never uploaded correctly, wouldn't flash, etc etc... It wouldn't have been as noticeable if there had been more developer interest in the D2G.


----------

